# Manual vs. Auto Fan speed



## _Nomad (Jun 11, 2009)

While testing my video card I noticed once the card hits about 70° the fan is only running at about 43% speed. If I crank it up to 85% it keeps the card about 7° cooler. But obviously I dont want it running that fast all the time. 

Is there a way to adjust the fan speed to temp ratio? 

The card is a hd5770 using catalyst for OC'n.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

No there is not and i would suggest using riva tuner instead. I couldn't get my 4770 stable at 830 core with CCC and i don't even want to bother with the memory. Needless to say riva is a better OCing tool by a long shot. I leave CCC uninstalled anyway as its pretty useless. Check sig for current OC.

As for the temp, It is not really all that bad. A bit high but by no means near the danger zone. What is your case setup and system specs?


----------



## _Nomad (Jun 11, 2009)

Its an Acer T180, linked below, all stock except for mem gpu and psu (700w) upgrades. I know Im limited as far as what I can do with the pc but I enjoy the learning process and do plan on building a custom pc even if it means building off the psu and gpu one part at a time.

http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/acer-aspire-t180-ua350b/1707-3118_7-32401526.html


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

_Nomad said:


> Its an Acer T180, linked below, all stock except for mem gpu and psu (700w) upgrades. I know Im limited as far as what I can do with the pc but I enjoy the learning process and do plan on building a custom pc even if it means building off the psu and gpu one part at a time.
> 
> http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/acer-aspire-t180-ua350b/1707-3118_7-32401526.html


The problem with your case is its a sub compact so cooling ability is limited. In my setup i keep the fans at 40 when idle. When gaming i will bump them up to 50 or sometimes 60 depending on how warm it is. Just watch those temps. I prefer about 60c for these newer ati cards. Most can handle 100c before real problems surface but 70c just doesn't sound safe lol.


----------



## _Nomad (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I have a larger case in my closet I could see if I could swap with and add a fan.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Im sure you would see a nice temp change. I idle at about 40c you should see similar temps in a well ventilated case provided it isn't 100f in your room lol. The Rv740 chip is a tough little guy. It can do some pretty extreme things, like my OC for example. If prices on the 4770 and 5770 would ever drop i believe it would become an instant hit overnight, well the 5770 pretty much already is hahaha


----------



## _Nomad (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, the spare case I have is much taller but I dont think it would make a difference in airflow due to the fact that the mid size Im using has a vented side panel and it does not. 

Are there any decent budget coolers that might fit in my case now? The issue Im having is its getting pretty tight in there after adding that long gpu and all the extra psu cables. 

I REALLY hate having cables bunched up in there. :3angry1:

My camera screen is broken and I cant find a replacement for it otherwise I would post a pic, I can still try but cant guarantee the quality


----------



## _Nomad (Jun 11, 2009)

Do you think my case location (about 3" up from the floor and 12" from the wall to side and 6" from the back to the side of another desk) makes a difference?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

The vented side panel is actually worse for airflow. The case needs to have the air going one way,from front to back. Vented side panels with or without a fan disrupt this positive air pressure and create dead spots in the air flow. My case has two slots for 120mm fans on the side and with them i found my case temps increased due to the turbulent airflow.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

_Nomad said:


> Do you think my case location (about 3" up from the floor and 12" from the wall to side and 6" from the back to the side of another desk) makes a difference?


Case placement sounds fine. Just remember that cold air is heavy and warm air is light so the lower to the ground it is the better. This includes floors as well. The downstairs will always be cooler than the up and so on.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

plus remember that the pc should be atleast 12 inches from the wall otherwise the air can bounce back into the case.


----------



## _Nomad (Jun 11, 2009)

Think I might experiment a little, maybe cover the side vent and see if temps go down a little.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

_Nomad said:


> Think I might experiment a little, maybe cover the side vent and see if temps go down a little.


Idle temps won't change much but im sure you will notice it a few degrees cooler under load.


----------

